# Favourite Perfumes



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

After some advice please ladies,

I'd like to get some opinion on what you ladies prefer in the smellies department. I have to get some for that special girl but I could fit what I know about ladies perfume onto a postage stamp.

Thanks in advance,

Mosschops


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Brutt 33 or highkarate :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sorry could not resist :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

The fact that there's thousands of different ones would say to me females have varied tastes, just buy you like the smell of as your the one who'll be smelling it, unless she's not telling you something :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

mosschops said:


> I'd like to get some opinion on what you ladies prefer in the smellies department.


Every girl has different tastes but I would stay away from the really powerful stuff unless you are sure she likes it (ie Channel 5 and the like). Perfume smells totally different depending on the acidicy of the skin - so what smells nice on your mum may smell absolutely disgusting on your girlfriend. My fave at the minute is Pure Poison by Dior (much more subtle than Poison - [smiley=sick2.gif]) but I always go back to Jean Paul Gautier - the original one.

















Have a rumage through the bottles she has already, if its nearly finished, there's a chance she likes wearing it alot :roll:. Oh, by the way, me personally, I'd stay away from the concentrated stuff - usually more sickly, higher chance of going 'off'.

Hev x

ps. my bottle of JPG is getting a little low <hint hint>  :roll:


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

I bought my g/f Armani (I think it's Armani Elle).
It's a white packet with pink writing on it, and when she's out shopping, she's had people ask her what her perfume is cause it smells so nice.

It really is a nice smell.
Clinique Happy for women is nice too, as is Davidoff Cool Water.

Rogue


----------



## s3nel (Apr 17, 2005)

chanel chance or madamoiselle (sp) are both very nice smelling!


----------



## iqxgen (Jul 18, 2005)

Dolce and Gabbana - Light Blue. Refressssssshing.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

If she already wears perfume - sneak a look at what she already likes. Perfumes come in families (dont ask me all the names but I know chypresse is one). If you stick to the same "family" its a pretty sure thing she'll like it too. Those assistants at the perfume countrers should be able to advise you - just dont ask the Dior or Chanel lady for advice as theyll not be impartial - try a big Boots.

If she doesnt wear much perfume then consider a selection of sample sizes. Boots and airport shops are great for these. 5 or 10 mini bottles mean she can try lots of different kinds and you can tell her the ones that make her smell the best :wink: The little bottles are also really cute (mini versions of the big ones). You may find if she doesnt wear perfume every day theyll last her for years!

Finally if you want to play it really safe buy the shower gel/body lotion etc etc for a perfume she already likes.

Oh and for that "luxury" factor anything by Jo Malone would give her fantastic girls bragging rights after Christmas - trust me.

L


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Go for the classics:

Miss Dior
No5
Mitsuko
Rive Gauche
Opium

or slightly more modern:

Issy Miyakke

As pointed out, these can wear differently on different women.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

garyc said:


> Go for the classics:
> 
> Miss Dior
> No5
> ...


see I dont think its so simple - I dont personally like any of these... :? in fact No5 smells like cat wee on me 

However I do like...

Chance
Eau de Givenchy
Envy
Attraction
Donna Karan Apple
Moschino Cheap and Chic

Good luck!

L


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Rogue said:


> I bought my g/f Armani (I think it's Armani Elle).
> It's a white packet with pink writing on it, and when she's out shopping, she's had people ask her what her perfume is cause it smells so nice.
> 
> Rogue


I like that.

But it all depends on finding a fragrance that suits her....Some smell great on some and like pee on others. Youve got to get the combination right.

I hate Gucci Rush on most girls but on my ex it suited her and it seemed to smell alot better on her. Youve got to get the age range right also....Older lady something like opium....Girl mid 20's - mid 30's something like Kenzo Flower or Jean Paul Gautier. the teenager something like Ralph lauren( The one with the glitter ) :roll:


----------



## KJM (Jun 27, 2005)

I really like Donna Karan Apple, It's on my Christmas list.


----------



## Bal (Aug 3, 2004)

BVL Gari : Notte - from Debenhams/House of Fraser only stockists. On my xmas list

Any of these will go down well!

Emporio Armani - Gold one
Calvin Klein Truth
Chanel Mademoiselle
Hugo Boss Woman
Lacoste


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

Issy Miyakke !!!!

i have been out loads of times with girls saying i smell very nice, i stick to Issy Miyakke love the smell amazing in summer and uplifting in the winter.
never met a anyone who didnt like the smell.

its great

niko


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

My Missus used to be the only one I ever knew that wore Issey - even before I met her she was called Miss Issey by a few people.

Still like it, but like everything you get bored of it. Ditto to Light Blue and Premier Jour.

I absolutely hate Chanel No5 and think it smells very 'old woman'. :?

The two I'm looking at this year are Prada and Chanel Chance.

Both of shich are quite 'grown up' without being in the No 5 league.

All IMO of course.


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

bulgari black!! 
its for a man.. or a woman.
it has black tea along with other ingredients ... to me it smels like...sex!?!?
smell it yourself and let me know what you think. :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Chanel No5 for me ----> as shower gel, soap, bath oil, body lotion, body cream, eau de toilette, eau der perfume and perfume. Oh, and as powder and body spray too  8)


----------



## kiTTcaTT (Mar 20, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Chanel No5 for me ----> as shower gel, soap, bath oil, body lotion, body cream, eau de toilette, eau der perfume and perfume. Oh, and as powder and body spray too  8)


I'm a recent No5 convert and agree, layering is the secret


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

kiTTcaTT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Chanel No5 for me ----> as shower gel, soap, bath oil, body lotion, body cream, eau de toilette, eau der perfume and perfume. Oh, and as powder and body spray too  8)
> ...


Narciso Rodriguez just cannot be beaten


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

kiTTcaTT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Chanel No5 for me ----> as shower gel, soap, bath oil, body lotion, body cream, eau de toilette, eau der perfume and perfume. Oh, and as powder and body spray too  8)
> ...


Sorry, no layering for me Sue.

I usually simply use the shower gel and the body cream: more than enough 8)


----------



## missTTopless (Jun 26, 2005)

Got to agree with No5 being a winner but Emporio Armani Elle in the gold container is better if you want something a bit lighter


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Kell said:


> I absolutely hate Chanel No5 and think it smells very 'old woman'. :?
> 
> The two I'm looking at this year are Prada and Chanel Chance.
> 
> ...


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

davidg said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > I absolutely hate Chanel No5 and think it smells very 'old woman'. :?
> ...


I think "Nutless" for men might be on your shopping list when kiTTcaTT sees this :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > Kell said:
> ...


Dont tell ju ,,,,,, this is the one she uses ,,, any way i did not say it Kell did


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

davidg said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


I will be saying nothing to the girls, Dani however might have different ideas, maybe "Nutless Kell por homme"


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


  We all have different tasts and I know I like mine 

But Kell is right, Chanel No5 is not a fragrance for spring chickens! And I am very pleased that I'm no spring chicken any more, so for me it's Chanel No5


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


Not quiet the words Kell used but he is young and innocent :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


So he is :wink: 
But it was also an excellent way to reframe his words in an elegant way, don't you think 

Oh, btw, do you mean "quite" :roll: :-*


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Nop, I meant Narciso Rodriguez!!!!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Nop, I meant Narciso Rodriguez!!!!!


My ears are still ringing from last night. Now I know what you meant :roll: [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=elf.gif] [smiley=wings.gif]


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Nop, I meant Narciso Rodriguez!!!!!
> ...


Ammonia joking :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


And I had a lovely x-mas pressie from a client today:
Chanel No5 body lotion [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Now, do I declare this to the Inland Revenue


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


No, just to Kell :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Kell, are you reading this :roll: Kell????


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

What do you ladies think about the new Pure poison, any good ?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> What do you ladies think about the new Pure poison, any good ?


LOVE IT!!!!!!! 
<see my post on page 1 :roll: >

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> What do you ladies think about the new Pure poison, any good ?


Nice  
I got it for my son's gf


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > What do you ladies think about the new Pure poison, any good ?
> ...


Rainers Gold Fish wears perfume, thats novel


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


Now, now, I have two sons ya know :roll:

And I've just bought _ENVY me_ from Gucci for my sister. I hope she'll like it


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


And they both have gold fish


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Naa, you're wrong  
My sister got any (tropical) fish under the sun but no gold fish :wink: :roll:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Are you all stocked up again on No5 after Santa called :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


The reindeer have topped all the bottles up [chanel No7 , reindeer pee ] :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

davidg said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


For the younger generation :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


 [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]



davidg said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Haroumph  
I know of No19 but this leaves a shimmer on leather cloths 8)


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

No7 leaves stains on the carpets but you get served quickly in the shops  Oh, and you grow antlers if you use to much :?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Obi - I worry about you at times  :lol:

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> Obi - I worry about you at times  :lol:
> 
> Hev x


So does kiTTcaTT, sorry


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

and so she should :lol:

Hev x


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Obi - I worry about you at times  :lol:
> ...


Don't worry he been drinking the Chanel No19 [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

davidg said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


 [smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


As long as it is not No7 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## missTTopless (Jun 26, 2005)

Well........I suppose he needs to wash down all those cakes with something!!!!! Think I would choose a good chablis rather than Chanel tho :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

missTTopless said:


> Well........I suppose he needs to wash down all those cakes with something!!!!! Think I would choose a good chablis rather than Chanel tho :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Don't forget the mouse droppings  , very strong aftertaste


----------



## missTTopless (Jun 26, 2005)

Hev and I are sinking a few bottles of wine at the moment so mouse droppings would top it off nicely, but we gave all ours away


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

missTTopless said:


> Hev and I are sinking a few bottles of wine at the moment so mouse droppings would top it off nicely, but we gave all ours away


If you can find time between talking and breathing to drink  , enjoy. I will return the complement, mouse included, next time we come for some real scenery.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

missTTopless said:


> Hev and I are sinking a few bottles of wine at the moment so mouse droppings would top it off nicely, but we gave all ours away


So to time to FLIRT :-* [smiley=iloveyou.gif] ,, more wine more flirting :-* :-* :-*


----------



## missTTopless (Jun 26, 2005)

Ok.....a bottle each under our belts (well..down our necks!!)....so we are open for flattery.....flatter away david :-* :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

missTTopless said:


> Ok.....a bottle each under our belts (well..down our necks!!)....so we are open for flattery.....flatter away david :-* :-*


One bottle only  :wink: 
I don't know how many we've had but I had to go for more today :roll:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> missTTopless said:
> 
> 
> > Ok.....a bottle each under our belts (well..down our necks!!)....so we are open for flattery.....flatter away david :-* :-*
> ...


More flirting later then :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*

Happy flirting 2006 [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > missTTopless said:
> ...


Oh *YES!!!*
Happy flirting :-* That's an aquired art  8) :wink: :-*


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


You mean happy flirTTing, surely 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] :-*


----------

